# Black paint for tank background



## GeorgeR (16 Mar 2018)

Hi,

I want to paint the outside of the back of my tank black. Are there any paints that anybody can recommend please?

Thanks.


----------



## Angus (16 Mar 2018)

Ive used blackboard paint in the past, and it is easy enough to remove with a razor blade too.

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (16 Mar 2018)

I've never used it myself, but if i ever would think of painting a tank i would go for PlastiDip rubber coating.
https://www.amazon.com/Performix-11...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9XWV27J1FHV4A14YZBF9

Because it just peals off again without much scratching. Etc..


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Mar 2018)

GeorgeR said:


> I want to paint the outside of the back of my tank black.


Have you thought about using vinyl?


----------



## Smells Fishy (16 Mar 2018)

When I recently painted mine, I used matt black paint for metal and wood and it worked fine.


----------



## mort (16 Mar 2018)

I just use the tester pots from b&q or homebase. Any emulsion is fine but if you prefer gloss don't go near the silicon seams.

Saying that however you get a much better finish with vinyl as you won't see the brush marks.


----------



## kadoxu (16 Mar 2018)

I also use vinyl... easy to remove when you change your mind.


----------



## zozo (16 Mar 2018)

Or place the tank 5 to 10 cm away from the wall and paint the wall behind the tank in a preferably color.  Gives a nice sence of depth and makes the tank look a bit deeper. Also the light spil against the wall, it casts a shadow 2/3 from the bottom up the wall is darker. So it's not only a nice effect in depth but also verticaly rather naturaly looking with the wall turning darker going down to the substrate..

I used chalk paint in a nice rustique old english gray. But any natural color can do. Behind my tank is a very old roughly textured wall, gives it a bit of a clif wall appearance.

That's intergrating the tank into the house decoration. imho a win win over all..


----------



## ian_m (16 Mar 2018)

I painted some wallpaper backing paper, rollered on emulsion paint so no brush strokes, and taped to the rear of my tank. Easy to change colour if not happy.


----------



## Nanglebadger (16 Mar 2018)

I used Fortress matte black non-reflective metal/wood paint on mine, did a great job. Just applied it with a small roller and tray also from B&Q.

https://www.diy.com/departments/for...lack-matt-wood-metal-paint-750ml/80931_BQ.prd

Phil.


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Mar 2018)

black acrylic paint from any type of craft shop, when you want to remove it, easily comes off in slabs with a Stanley blade


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Mar 2018)

I would go the plasti dip, easy to remove.


----------



## Paul Johnson (14 Sep 2018)

Hi 
Have a 2 painted and a vinyl backed tank,
Paint was ok but you can see layers, total blackout glass window film works far better.


----------



## Millns84 (27 Sep 2018)

I just used the Juwel matt black background poster for my Rio 450. Took seconds to attach.


----------



## Chris may (30 Sep 2018)

I got mine here

https://www.theworks.co.uk/p/artist-paint/200ml-acrylic-paint---black/5052089216600

Only £2 each. Bought 2 but only needed 1 to cover the back of my 120cm tank so got one left over for touching up! Just used a mini paint roller and it covered really well. Heard acrylic is one of the best for taking off again should you want a change in the future.


----------

